# Hi there!



## dfktd (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello cat-lovers! I have just signed up so I thought I would come and Introduce myself.

My name is Paul. I'm 22, and a student studying in the North-East of England, studying Graphic Design and Multimedia. I live with 3 friends and my girlfriend.

My girlfriend and I have 9 month old Milo (Pictures of him here). He's mine and my girlfriends first, so we are very protective over him. I could go as far as saying he is like our little baby!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there Paul. I liked all the pictures of Milo, especially the tongue shot and it shows the green speckles in his eyes too. We all treat our cats like our kids so that's quite common, welcome to you both


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Paul, welcome to the Cat Forum. How's Milo been?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Paul....Milo certainly seems to love to pose for the camera :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome, Paul! For some reason I couldn't see your pictures.  I'll look forward to more in the future!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Hi and welcome, Paul! For some reason I couldn't see your pictures.  I'll look forward to more in the future!


Me too  , its says Internet Explorer aborted 8O . Can you post the pictures in the cat photos here? :?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Didn't work for me with Firefox, either.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It crashed my whole computer three times.  

I wanna see Milo!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome from donn and the Incredible Four  I couldn't see either


----------

